# HAUNTED RADIO: hangmans, hhn, omen, haunted garage sale, horrific fx, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we close out the month of August with news on the Hangman's House of Horrors, Universal Studio's Hollywood's Halloween Horror Nights, The Omen, Motor City Haunt Club's annual Haunted Garage Sale, Horrific FX, and more!!

Then, we review the film, "Saw: the Final Chapter" and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a classic from the "Rocky Horror Picture Show." Also, a fan of the show gives us his top ten list. All of this and so much more on the August 27 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-082714.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

